# PS1 Emulator for the DS!!!!



## Nero (Jan 3, 2008)

So yeah.. My brother donated 10 bucks to this guy and he put up a download link for a PS1 DS emulator.

At first, I said: WTF? So he had to go through torrent sites to find the bios or whatever.

He put it on his CycloDS, and.. it went to this weird looking GUI. (Kinda like Lameboy's)
Then he booted the Final Fantasy 7.iso.. I didn't work.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




He tried Final Fantasy 6.. It worked! (My jaw dropped  to the floor)

Sure it was a bit choppy, but I see it as playable.

Hold on guys im gonna get the link for it.

(Only reason I'm posting it in Testing Area is because they might flame me to hell in the other forums for "trolling" Here, it's carefree)


----------



## Nero (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6O95Y0UU


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm looking at it,but I can't believe it.
It says Crash Bandicoot Works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm almost afraid to put it on my Ds


----------



## Banger (Jan 3, 2008)

I am a tad skeptical but I will reserve my judgment. Id test it out but I do not feel like going to grab my DS.


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not going to try it until I see some physical evidence. I'm really tempted to try it,but I'm going to sit and wait a bit.


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Nero (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jan 3 2008 said:


>


----------



## Railgun (Jan 3, 2008)

whats the name of this emu?
maybe we can find a official website?


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 3, 2008)

PSXDS


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well to be honest I just think it's a prank your playing


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't find any info right now, but I'll continue to look.

I'm gonna be really sad if this isn't legit :'(


----------



## Mars (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## snakeslash (Jan 3, 2008)

lmao what a dumb ass  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just stop posting guys. Your just adding fire wood to a flame. 

If this was real it would be well known by now.


----------



## Banger (Jan 3, 2008)

Its ScummVM DS. :-/


----------



## Nero (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(bangbanger @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Its ScummVM DS. :-/



CURSE YOU!!! lol jk
hex editors.. damn em'

i hope nobody hates me for this (X_X)
i thought i had killed it with my story, but i guess not

and i swear, this will be the only time i'm a total jackass on gbatemp this year


----------



## Banger (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Nero @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(bangbanger @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Its ScummVM DS. :-/
> ...


Hey they help when you dont wanna run something just in case


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn him and his ability to invesitgate


----------



## Nero (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(bangbanger @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Nero @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(bangbanger @ Jan 3 2008 said:
> ...



yeh like that ds trojan
good niight guys im tired


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Later


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Now you know why I was laughing


----------



## test84 (Jan 3, 2008)

too good to be true. 
come on, the only reason most pro's buy PSP is that PSX emulation, even if DS gets that, sony will pay the guy to stop!


----------



## snakeslash (Jan 3, 2008)

What a lovely bunch of people.


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow man it was just a harmless joke and this is the testing area(Zaniness is normal here)
where's your bonemonkey week spirit?


----------



## azotyp (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## JPH (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr T. pities the fool that clicked on that download link!


----------



## OSW (Jan 3, 2008)

lol, good thing i was experienced enough not to bother LOL


----------



## Verocity (Jan 3, 2008)

..and thats a good thing!


----------



## Banger (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> Mr T. pities the fool that clicked on that download link!


I downloaded it to see what was in side.


----------



## Jax (Jan 3, 2008)

facepalm.jpg


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## zeppo (Jan 3, 2008)

says the yaoi freak.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 3, 2008)

Indeed.


----------



## notnarb (Jan 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> serious


stopped reading there


----------



## Law (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey guys, I've found a way to play PS1 games on the DS, all you have to do is rename it from .iso to .nds and it works!


----------



## RocketRobz (Jan 4, 2014)

Bump... I have been looking everywhere for a PS1 emulator for NDS, and found this thread.
To see if it's real or not, Nero, could you put up a new download link please, because MegaUpload is dead.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice necrobump.  I will save you the trouble and say that such a thing does not and will not exist - the DS lacks the oomph for proper SNES emulation, let alone PSX. EoF is just fun and games.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 4, 2014)

Bobesh8 said:


> Bump... I have been looking everywhere for a PS1 emulator for NDS, and found this thread.
> To see if it's real or not, Nero, could you put up a new download link please, because MegaUpload is dead.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------

